# Landscape/ Scenery-My First HDR.



## surapon (Nov 25, 2015)

The Pilot Mountain, Surry County, North Carolina, USA.
Canon EOS 5D SR, 50.6 MP, Canon Tilt and Shift Lens TS-E 24 MM. F/ 3.5 L MK II, B+W Kaesemann XS-PRO Cir. PL. MRC NANO Filter, on tripods. with Wireless shutter remote control
F= 16.0, SS = 1/160 sec, ISO = 100 = -2,-1, 0, +1, +2 HDR (High-dynamic-range imaging) by Photoshop 5.5
This is my first HDR Photo in my life, I need to learn more and more.


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2015)

Another HDR photo.
Thank you, Sir/ Madame.


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry, I put this post at the wrong post, I should put in HDR post, But I do not know how to Delete my post.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 25, 2015)

Dear friend Surapon. I missed his regular participation in Canonrumors. 

The first photo is beautiful, but the color saturation seems somewhat exaggerated, with an aspect of "acrylic on canvas". I never got a natural look in HDR, and always needed to desaturate the image to the end of the process.


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 26, 2015)

Beautiful photography and clicks.


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree with ajfotofilmagem, saturation seems somewhat exaggerated.


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 26, 2015)

Try this for a more natural look.
http://www.glennrandall.com/adobe-s-secret-gift-to-hdr-users.html
http://www.glennrandall.com/lightroom-cc.html


----------



## tolusina (Nov 26, 2015)

Dear Friend Surapon,
You've been away long and have been missed.

Here's a link to an HDR Instructable
http://www.instructables.com/id/HDR-photos-with-the-GIMP/?ALLSTEPS
Author used GIMP, similar steps should apply in any program that works with layers such as Photoshop.

Open the middle exposure as a layer.

Add the under-exposed frame as a layer, I suggest a duplicate of this layer to work with
De-saturate this layer for use as a shadow mask. If you work on a duplicate at this step, Described in detail in 'Steps 5, 6 and 7", you can have multiples of this shadow mask, each with it's own adjustments, toggle between them until you've found the combination that pleases your eye.

Add the underexposed frame in the same manner including duplication, an additional step around the de-saturation stage is to 'Invert' or convert to a negative, you remember those.
This part is in Steps 8 and 9.

This is one of those things tedious to describe but a breeze to do once you get through it once or twice.
With minimal practice you could go from start to start printing in as little as two minutes.

Try this or some other manual method, compare to automated results, choose your preference.


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. I missed his regular participation in Canonrumors.
> 
> The first photo is beautiful, but the color saturation seems somewhat exaggerated, with an aspect of "acrylic on canvas". I never got a natural look in HDR, and always needed to desaturate the image to the end of the process.




Thank you, Sir, Dear friend ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, I agree with you 120%, I must try to learn HDR methods, Or Never use them again.


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2015)

MartinDaniel said:


> Beautiful photography and clicks.



Dear friend Martin.
Thank you, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2015)

Click said:


> I agree with ajfotofilmagem, saturation seems somewhat exaggerated.



Dear Friend Mr. Click.
Thank you, Sir, I think, After I get this new Baby, EOS 5D SR, I must learn how to use this new Babe again and again.
Nice to talk to you, Sir----Long time NO SEE.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Try this for a more natural look.
> http://www.glennrandall.com/adobe-s-secret-gift-to-hdr-users.html
> http://www.glennrandall.com/lightroom-cc.html



THANK YOU, SIR, dear friend Jwilbern.
I will learn from your great link---Again and Again.


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Dear Friend Surapon,
> You've been away long and have been missed.
> 
> Here's a link to an HDR Instructable
> ...




Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear friend tolusina.
I have learn a lot form you, and our friends to day. Yes, Sir, I will try harder , and learn my new classes HDR class.
Have a great/ Happy Thanksgiving day.


----------



## alexthegreek (Nov 26, 2015)

Isn't Surapon the best character in here?Hm?Dear Sir/Madame?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 26, 2015)

alexthegreek said:


> Isn't Surapon the best character in here?Hm?Dear Sir/Madame?


Surapon was a frequent contributor in Canonrumors few years ago. He shared his experiments with home made lighting equipment, macro, mechanical stabilization, etc. In recent months he was a little gone.

Eventually he makes some extremely sincere questions, leaving some CoR members wondering if it's just a character. After many posts, I'm sure it's a real person who loves photography, and treats his colleagues with deep respect. Typical of asian origin citizens.


----------



## alexthegreek (Nov 26, 2015)

oh no no no!I never meant he is not real!It's so easy to be misunderstood on the internets!But let's not continue this.It is his topic and it is about hdr so...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Mr Surapon. 
It is good to see you back here after such a long absence, as for your photo, a beautiful subject but as you freely admit there are issues which you understand and will no doubt master, I have tried HDR and lack the perseverance to achieve even as good as yours, it is difficult and time consuming. 
As for the wrong place, you posted landscape pictures in a landscape forum why is it wrong, just because it has a choice of subjects, I don't think so. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

alexthegreek said:


> Isn't Surapon the best character in here?Hm?Dear Sir/Madame?



Dear friend, Mr. alexthegreek.
Well, Atleast , I come back after 3 solid months That I miss this Great Web site, Great Friends and Great Teachers. , YES, I so Busy at my Business in the Office Plus have a Travel Vacation to many place in USA. Yes, Sir After Live 66+ year in this beautiful world, And 41 years in this great/ beautiful country USA. I think, I will retire very soon, and Change the Job from Busy Architect to be Happy Photographer.
Good day, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> alexthegreek said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Surapon the best character in here?Hm?Dear Sir/Madame?
> ...



Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear great teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Nice to talk with you again, After Busy in Business and Busy in Taveling around USA.---No, Not Retire Yet ( After 66 Years young, 41 years in USA.), But I will relax from my work in my office as Architect---- Do small projects, and More Photography+ Traveling, Sir.
Yes, I will be back to CR as best as I can, because I miss all of my dear friends and dear Great Teachers, include Mr.Mt Spokane Photography, and Mr. neuroanatomist ------ETC.
Good days, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

alexthegreek said:


> oh no no no!I never meant he is not real!It's so easy to be misunderstood on the internets!But let's not continue this.It is his topic and it is about hdr so...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Thank you, Sir.


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> It is good to see you back here after such a long absence, as for your photo, a beautiful subject but as you freely admit there are issues which you understand and will no doubt master, I have tried HDR and lack the perseverance to achieve even as good as yours, it is difficult and time consuming.
> As for the wrong place, you posted landscape pictures in a landscape forum why is it wrong, just because it has a choice of subjects, I don't think so.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Good Friday Afternoon, Sir, dear friend Graham.
Nice to come back and talk to you and all of our friends again, after 3-4 months of my very busy schedule in the office + traveling around the beautiful USA.
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon
PS, here the Photos of Naples, Florida.


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 28, 2015)

surapon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr Surapon.
> ...


----------



## surapon (Nov 28, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 29, 2015)

surapon said:


> jwilbern said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > jwilbern said:
> ...


----------

